# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  ExtremeMobWars MMORPG

## Laraman

Qofse jeni te interesuar ne lojra MMORPG ateher bashkangjituni edhe ju ne kete loje


http://www.extrememobwars.com/signup.php?ref=479




JP ja fillon prej 2000 $

----------

